# PM G5 bi ne démarre plus (seuls ventilo + DD s'activent)



## ccciolll (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Problème que je n'arrive pas à diagnostiquer sur un PM G5 bipro

hier soir, après que l'écran se soit figé (pointeur souris et clavier sans réaction) les ventilateurs se sont mis à accélérer petit à petit comme si il allait décoller.

Après extinction par le appui long sur le bouton devant le mac (je précise que toutes les extinctions suivantes seront faite de la même façon, pas de forçage à la multiprise), j'ai essayé de redémarrer. Mais je n'ai pas eu d'image à l'écran. écran noir. Donc extinction.

2eme tentative de démarrage, le temps de passer au toilette, j'avais l'écran gris avec la pomme mais rien après. Donc ré-extinction.

J'ai ensuite tenté démarrage sans extensions et en zappant la PR, mais je n'avais pas rebranché lme clavier  donc c'était sans espoir. Néanmoins, pendant que j'appuyais sur mon clavier comme un niais, il ne se passait rien à l'écran.

Ensuite j'ai essayé d'enlever toute la RAM et les DD et redémarrer, la j'ai un voyant rouge à l'intérieur. je suppose que c'est une réaction normale quand il manque un élément primordial au démarrage.

Les essais suivants (avec remise en place d'un peu de RAM et de DD et débranchement de la prise casque et ethernet, seuls clavier souris ecran branchés) ont tous donné à peu près le même résultat : Les ventilos tournent à priori normalement et les DD semblent tourner.
Mais l'écran  (écran mac cinema  alimenté par la prise vidéo) ne s'allume pas (pas d'image et pas de voyant blanc), la souris et le clavier non plus. et bien sûr pas de démarrage.
Autre symptômes inquiétants : pas de bong au démarrage, et le voyant blanc-bleu (la lumière blanche en façade du mac) ne s'allume pas.
Une fois j'ai eu ce voyant blanc en façade du mac qui clignotait genre une fois par seconde et le voyant de l'écran faisait pareil.
Une autre fois il clignotait 2 fois chaque seconde.
Mais pendant tous les autres tests, ce voyant restait éteint.

Voilà. Je suis embêté. Autant un problème de soft, j'arrive à peu près à faire, réinstaller le DVD Tiger si il faut. Mais là Il m'a l'air mal parti.

Je précise également que cet ordinateur est sûr une multiprise que je coupe dès qu'il est éteint (ce qui, selon moi, peut le protéger des surtensions) et que la pile est vide depuis quelques semaines (mais comme il se remet à jour via le réseau en qqes secondes, j'ai laissé tomber)

J'ai lu cette discussion dans laquelle des condensateurs sont incriminés ce qui serait dû au débranchement du mac en non-service. Mais ça manque d'éléments descriptifs pour voir si le problème est le même que le mien.

Je précise aussi que le mac a tourné les deux nuits précédentes (encodage de vidéo) ce qui n'est pas habituel mais je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait un problème.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

As tu regardé sous les processeurs / sur la carte mère pour vérifier qu'il n'y avait de fuite de liquide de refroidissement ? (si le modèle que tu as est bien refroidi de cette façon).

Pour les voyants à l'intérieur,peut être lire ça : À propos des voyants de diagnostic du Power Mac G5 (fin 2005)


----------



## ccciolll (22 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour le liens vers les voyants, je l'ai imprimé et je le garderai au chaud.
Pour voir la carte mère, je suppose qu'il faut retirer la plaque metal où il est écrit G5.
Elle se défait par les 2 vis en dessous ou il y en a d'autres ? (je n'ai pas le mac sous la main en ce moment, et quand je l'aurais, je n'aurais plus d'accès internet).


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2011)

Là un tuto plutôt bien fait avec plein de photos sur chaque étape de démontage de la machine.

Là la page sur les PM G5 : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/powermac/ (liens vers la doc, vers le reset du SMU etc.

Last, ce site avec encore des liens que je n'ai pas explorés.


----------



## ccciolll (22 Septembre 2011)

J'ai de la lecture pour une semaine.
j'espère que ce n'est pas un pb de watercooling sinon c'est foutu
VU que c'est de l'occaze, je doute qu'Apple me le répare.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> VU que c'est de l'occaze, je doute qu'Apple me le répare.


D'autant plus que les modèles 2004 et 2005 sont obsolètes


----------



## ccciolll (22 Septembre 2011)

Mouaif Préfèrent s'occuper des acheteurs d'iPod, iPhone, iPad

Depuis que Apple met des proc intel, on peut installer macOSX sur un PC ou je me trompe ? Parce que si les macs d'à peine 5 ans sont considérés comme obsolètes et sont fourrés de vices de fabrication, je ne vois plus vraiment pourquoi continuer à acheter du matériel de la pomme, même d'occaze.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Depuis que Apple met des proc intel, on peut installer macOSX sur un PC ou je me trompe ?


J'allais te répondre pile le contraire (Processeur Intel -> installation de Win sur Mac), mais à la relecture, et ton commentaire qui suit, je crois que tu as raison. C'est le Hackintosh

Après, est-ce fiable en conditions professionnelles ?? (J'entends par là ne pas être embêté à chaque mise à jour mineure de l'OS) mais bon, c'est un autre débat.


----------



## ccciolll (22 Septembre 2011)

Oui, d'autant que je n'ai pas un usage pro du mac à la maison.

Bon, j'ai pour l'instant une bonne nouvelle, il a redémarré (j'écris de chez moi, je ne suis pas au boulot à 20h30, j'ai plus 20 ans).

Aujourd'hui je l'ai ouvert en suivant les indications de Aigle8 des MacBidouille dont tu m'as donné plusieurs liens.

J'en ai profité pour constater que mon G5 n'est pas un bipro mais un monopro. je ne sais pas d'où j'ai sorti que c'était un bi. Peut-être parce qu'il est écrit 2 fois G5 sur le carter alu et qu'il y a 2*2 slots pour la RAM (et que l'ancien proprio m'avait dit qu'on pouvait utiliser la RAM en parallèle, je sais plus quoi, en mettant des barrettes identiques face à face).

Bref, j'ai constaté que c'est bien un watercooling, mais moins complexe que celui d'Aigle8, il n'y a pas de pompe à priori. Je n'ai pas trouvé de slime à l'intérieur, mais beaucoup de poussière et surtout dans la partie alim qui est située tout en bas du mac. J'ai bien nettoyé. J'ai aussi réinitialisé la SMU comme indiqué dans les liens. J'ai tenté un redémarrage et là j'ai eu le bong, la lumière blanche, mais toujours pas d'écran ni d'électricité dans la souris.

Et là, ce soir, je teste au cas où, et il redémarre. Sur le mauvais DD mais il redémarre. J'ai fait une réparation du disque (réparation mineure était demandée) et ça repart.

Mais je doute que ça vienne de là. Un OS qui déconne, ça fait un écran avec un point d'interrogation ou ça démarre sur un autre DD, mais ça fait pas cette espèce de demi-mort clinique que j'ai eu sur le mac pendant 1 journée.

Bon, peut-être que je vais aller voir les rapports de plantage pour voir si ça parle.

EDIT : pas de chose probante dans Mac>Bibli>Logs>CrashReporter , juste un crash de Xpress mais à priori un peu trop tôt pour que ça corresponde. Faut-il chercher ailleurs ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2011)

Tu peux aussi faire un AHT (je ne crois pas avoir lu que tu l'aies fait).
Par contre, un watercooling sans pompe, ça m'étonne : il doit (devrait ?) bien y a voir une pompe quelque part

J'ai eu (et j'ai tjs d'ailleurs) un G5 monoproc, 1,8 gHz, modèle 2003 : donc pas pas de refroidissement à l'eau, la machine tourne bien, il y a juste eu l'alimentation à changer en 2006/2007.


----------



## ccciolll (23 Septembre 2011)

Bon, ce ne fût que de courte durée.
Alors que je répondais à ton message précédent, images à la clef, PAF gel de l'écran.
Et après extinction forcée, plus de démarrage. J'ai tenté plusieurs démarrages. Pas de bong, pas de courant dans la souris. Donc il ne voulait pas uniquement un nettoyage, il doit y avoir autre chose.

Pour revenir à ce que j'allais répondre (en moins précis car je n'ai pas tous les éléments avec moi (ils sont dans le G5)) le mien est aussi un mono 1.8 G, si ça se trouve, on a le même.

Sur le proc, il y a des 10 bon cm de feuillets metalliques qui sont tous traversé par plusieurs tuyaux de cuivre, mais je ne vois pas d'élément qui pourrait être une pompe. Ces tuyaux de cuivre me font penser que c'est un watercooling, mais peut-être pas (mais dans ce cas, que contiennent ces tuyaux).

Bon, je vais  retourner dans tes liens pour trouver "je n'ai pas de vidéo" ce qui est à peu près ce qui m'arrive.

Pour l'AHT (apple hardware test) je n'ai pas eu les DVD originaux avec le mac quand je l'ai acheté. Est-ce qu'un DVD AHT d'une autre machine peut convenir ?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Pour l'AHT (apple hardware test) je n'ai pas eu les DVD originaux avec le mac quand je l'ai acheté. Est-ce qu'un DVD AHT d'une autre machine peut convenir ?


Normalement le AHT est spécifique d'un type de machine : si tu as un DVD d'une autre bécane identique à la tienne, ça devrait passer. Autrement non.


----------



## ccciolll (23 Septembre 2011)

ZUt, je viens en effet de voir ça ici.

Ils disent qu'Apple donne quelques AHT en image disk sur son site, mais ça s'arrête au G4, il n'y a pas ma machine.

Là, je ne vois pas que faire.

Je suis aussi allé voir ce qu'ils proposent sur apple pour "je n'ai pas de vidéo" mais comme je craignais c'est assez éloigné de ce que j'ai comme problème.

Penses-tu qu'un problème de RAM pourrait empêcher le démarrage à ce point ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h42 ----------

EDIT

j'ai retrouvé dans cette vieille discussion les infos ISA (informations Système Apple) de mon mac. Je vois qu'à l'époque je n'avais pas réussi à déterminer EXACTEMENT de quel mac il s'agissait.

Du coup, pour trouver le bon AHT ça va pas être simple.







RE_EDIT : 
ah ben bravo, sur la page d'Apple censée aider à retrouver son mac, il n'y a pas les G5 de bureau !!!

Voir la pièce jointe 72162
Voir la pièce jointe 72172


RE-RE-EDIT :
grmf, fallait chercher en anglais&#8230;

Donc je SUPPOSE que mon G5 est le M9031LL/A décrit sur cette page.

Maintenant je vais aller à la recherche de la version du AHT qu'il me faut et demander à Google s'il trouve une image-disk de ce dernier.

RE3-EDIT
C'est pas clair.

Sur ebay on me propose l'AHT 2.2.4 dans le titre qui devient 2.2.1 dans le rédactionnel
sur welovemacs on me propose pas moins de 4 AHT (tous différents de ceux d'ebay) : 2.1, 2.2.5, 2.5, 2.5.2

plus j'essaye de savoir ce que j'ai comme mac, plus ça devient flou !
Il pourraient pas juste mettre un nom clair sur la corps de la machine, chez Apple ?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Donc je SUPPOSE que mon G5 est le M9031LL/A décrit sur cette page.


J'ai presque la même machine que la tienne :






Je dis presque car il y a des petites différences (le modèle d'ordi 7,2 versus 7,3 et la version de la ROM de démarrage)

D'après Mactracker, j'ai un simple 1,8 gHz alors que tu as un dual 1,8 gHz. Du coup je ne suis aps sûr que mon AHT fonctionnerait sur ta machine ??


----------



## ccciolll (23 Septembre 2011)

Dual ? C'est peut-être ça qui m'a fait penser que j'avais un bi-pro.
je vais aller revérifier ça alors.

EDIT : 

Je suis perdu. Les dual, ce sont des bipro normalement, non ?

Ou alors se pourrait-il que j'aie une carcasse de bipro sur laquelle on aurait mis un proc simple à la place des 2 proc d'origine ?

Dans le tien, il y a 1 fois ou 2 fois "G5" inscrit sur le carter alu à l'intérieur ?
Et il y a de quoi brancher un 2e proc sous le premier ?

EDIT : alors je viens de comprendre un truc&#8230; (grâce à cvette discussion)

DUAL ce n'est pas BI-PRO !!!

DUAL ça veut dire juste que le processeur est Bi-C&#339;ur.
Ensuite ça peut être un Bi-proc bi-c&#339;ur éventuellement, mais déjà je sens que mon explication est moins claire.

On va dire : Dual, c'est des freres siamois et bi processeur c'est des jumeaux "normaux".

Donc moi j'ai un mono processeur qui est dual&#8230; Pfououou&#8230;

Du coup, pour ton AHT, j'ai peut qu'il ne convienne pas, en effet.

Existe-t'il un document OFFICIEL recensant quel AHT pour quel macintosh ?

RERERERE EDIT

sur welovemacs, la page de mon ordi serait celle-làmais je ne trouve pas où ils parlent des specs et de l'AHT qui lui correspond.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Dans le tien, il y a 1 fois ou 2 fois "G5" inscrit sur le carter alu à l'intérieur ?
> Et il y a de quoi brancher un 2e proc sous le premier ?


Je vais éteindre (c'est mieux !) ouvrir et regarder.




ccciolll a dit:


> EDIT : alors je viens de comprendre un truc (grâce à cvette discussion)
> 
> DUAL ce n'est pas BI-PRO !!!
> 
> ...


Cool ton edit.  Ca s'est aussi clarifié pour moi


----------



## ccciolll (23 Septembre 2011)

Bon, je pense que vous n'aurez plus de mes nouvelles avant lundi.
snif


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Dans le tien, il y a 1 fois ou 2 fois "G5" inscrit sur le carter alu à l'intérieur ?


Une seule fois




ccciolll a dit:


> Et il y a de quoi brancher un 2e proc sous le premier ?


nan, c'est de l'électronique, pas de "bank" ou qch d'approchant pour ajouter u processeur.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Septembre 2011)

Et donc pour répondre, dans le mien il est écrit 2x G5 et il y a un emplacement pour brancher un autre processeur.

Mais d'avoir su faire la différence entre dual et bi-pro répond à mes questionnements précédents.

Pas de bonnes nouvelles depuis. J'ai essayé 2 ou 3 fois de démarrer le mac, en enlevant 3 des 4 RAM, en débranchant l'un puis l'autre des DD, mais sans y croire, et en effet, sans résultat.

De mémoire, si c'est un pb de DD, il fait bong, allume la lampe bleu/blanc et met une disquette avec un point d'interrogation à l'écran.
Si c'était de la RAM, il me semble qu'il démarre en faisant un bruit de verre brisé et j'aurais une diode rouge allumé sur la carte.

Là, je n'ia topujours que la même chose. Les ventilos démarrent en douceur, pas de bong, pas de voaynt en façade ni sur l'écran, pas de courant dans la souris, écran noir, et rien ne bouge. Ça peut rester comme ça tant que je n'éteins pas par appui long sur le bouton de démarrage.

Du coup, je me demande si ça sert à quoi que ce soit de trouver un CD ou DVD AHT. Si pas de bong et tout ça, même sur un AHT il ne démarrera pas.
Là, je cale complètement. Si vous avez des idées de trucs que je pourrais tenter, j'en suis bien sûr preneur.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Septembre 2011)

Le bruit de verre brisé c'est sur les macs 68k


----------



## ccciolll (26 Septembre 2011)

Bon, j'ai donc redescendu le vieux G4 du grenier (c'est ahurissant de lenteur dans la navigation internet, chose que je ne comprends pas puisque c'est le processeur qui change (450 au lieu de 1.8), pas le modem (2 Mo)). D'autant plus curieux, l'envoi de données avec CyberDuck s'est fait à une vitesse tout à fait normale.

Bref, je peux donc envoyer des messages (mais pas trop à cette vitesse) et voici les dernières nouvelles. Donc à la suite de la lecture intégrale de la discussion de *durant45*, j'ai décidé de tenter de me ré-attaquer au processeur.
Je l'ai démonté. je ne sais pas si la pâte était sèche, les photos ci-dessous peuvent peut-être en donner une idée, mais de toutes façons il m'en faudra maintenant si je veux remettre ça en place.
Un ami en a acheté il y a qqes années, j'espère qu'il ne l'a pas jetée. Avez-vous des recommandations particulières pour l'usage de la pâte thermique ?

L'intérieur du mac, il y a bien 2 emplacements pour processeur : 






Le processeur et son radiateur, vue d'ensemble : 





On voit des tubes en cuivre. mais pas de pompe, ce ne serait donc pas un watercooling ?

Zoom sur les restes de pâte thermique ici et là :


----------



## iMacounet (26 Septembre 2011)

Pas de bong, clavier/souris inactifs, pas d'image ... J'ai le même problème sur un G5 Bi Pro 2Ghz ... Soit les processeurs hs, soit la carte mère...


----------



## ccciolll (26 Septembre 2011)

Cela signifie-t'il que remettre de la pâte n'aurait aucune utilité ?
D'un autre côté, même s'il manquait de pâte, je me dis qu'un proc mets tout de même un petit temps à chauffer et que donc il ne se mettrai en rideau qu'après qqes secondes, minutes Bref, je devrais avoir un bong et tout ça.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Septembre 2011)

La pâte thermique ne servira à rien...

Ben ouais... Moi j'ai un G5 qui fait le ventilateur ... stoo.


----------



## ccciolll (30 Septembre 2011)

Ayant ouvert une discussion similaire sur macbid, je me suis laissé conseiller d'aller voir si je trouverai pas un processeur d'occasion pour remplacer le mien s'il ne marche pas et au moins pour en mettre un 2e car à l'origine il devait y en avoir deux dans mon mac.

Mais

 d'une je me dis : , tant qu'à chercher un proc de rechange, autant viser du 2,7 G, non ?
Après tout, la carcasse est un 7,3 et les 7,3, d'après everymac, ont existé en 1,8 2,0 2,3 2,5 et 2,7

 de deux, il y a tout de même un truc qui m'embête : 
  je suis allé voir les annonces de processeurs G5
    - Sur leboncoin il y a 5 annonces et ce sont toutes UNIQUEMENT des annonces pour des processeurs 1,8 comme le mien.
    - Sur ebay il y en a 3, dont 2 également sont des 1,8 comme les miens.
  Comment se fait il qu'il y ait autant de 1,8 sur le marché et pas des autres ?
  Serait-ce à dire que les 1,8 sont mal réputés et que pas mal de gens cherchent à s'en débarrasser ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Septembre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Serait-ce à dire que les 1,8 sont mal réputés et que pas mal de gens cherchent à s'en débarrasser ?


J'ai souvenir d'une discussion avec  mon concessionnaire à propos des PM G5, quand je lui ai fait part de mes regrets d'avoir acheté un mono processeur 1,8 gHz, il m'a dit que j'avais eu du bol d'acheter un mono-proc car lui voyait bcp de retours de bi-proc 1,8 gHz en panne.


----------



## ccciolll (3 Octobre 2011)

MAis si ça se trouve, le proc 1,8 que j'ai dans mon mac est un proc de mono.
Ça ne je sais pas. Le tien, de mémoire, ressemble-t'il aux phots que j'ai mises du mien ?
En tout cas, il y a une bonne chose, le mien n'est pas watercoolé.
Ce qui est sûr, c'est que ma carte mère est une de bi-pro et c'est peut-être là qu'est l'os (la source des retours dont parlait ton concessionnaire).

Bon, dès que j'aurai la pâte thermique, je refait essai de mon proc sur les 2 emplacements et ensuite j'aviserai si j'achète des proc en plus.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Octobre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> MAis si ça se trouve, le proc 1,8 que j'ai dans mon mac est un proc de mono.
> Ça ne je sais pas. Le tien, de mémoire, ressemble-t'il aux phots que j'ai mises du mien ?


Je viens d'ouvrir la machine, mais sans démonter l'ensemble de refroidissement avec le processeur  J'ai juste enlevé le ventilo.

Du coup, en regardant ta 1e photo du post #21 je crois voir une différence flagrante : tu as 2 banks mémoire (1 en haut, 1 en bas) alors que moi j'ai 8 banks (4 en haut, 4 en bas). Pour le reste, je ne peux pas dire.

Si tu le souhaites, je pourrais faire quelques photos.


----------



## ccciolll (5 Octobre 2011)

Oui, tant que le proc marche, autant ne pas le bouger !!!

C'est quoi que tu appelles des bank mémoire ? Tu parles de la photo où je montre ma carte mère sans le proc ?
Si oui, ça pourrait être logique car tu as un 7,2 et j'ai un 7,3

Je me posais surtout la question sur la "forme générale" du processeur et de son radiateur. Le tien ressemble-t'il au mien ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Octobre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Oui, tant que le proc marche, autant ne pas le bouger !!!


La voie de la sagesse 



ccciolll a dit:


> C'est quoi que tu appelles des bank mémoire ? Tu parles de la photo où je montre ma carte mère sans le proc ?


Oui, c'est ça



ccciolll a dit:


> Je me posais surtout la question sur la "forme générale" du processeur et de son radiateur. Le tien ressemble-t'il au mien ?


Pour ce que j'en voie, ça ressemble. Le mieux c'est encore que je prenne quelques photos puis que je les poste ici.
Je vais essayer de faire cette semaine.


----------



## ccciolll (6 Octobre 2011)

D'accord, mais les bank mémoire ce serait quoi sur cette photo ?


----------



## iMacounet (6 Octobre 2011)

Les emplacements de memoire RAM.

Dis, depuis que tu as demonté (remonté?) ton processeur ton G5 fonctionne t'il ?

Le mien a les mêmes symptômes ... Mais je n'ai pas l'outil adéquat pour le démonter...


----------



## ccciolll (6 Octobre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Les emplacements de memoire RAM.



Si c'est ça, j'en ai 2x2 des bank mémoire.
8 ça me semble beaucoup.



iMacounet a dit:


> Dis, depuis que tu as demonté (remonté?) ton processeur ton G5 fonctionne t'il ?



Pas encore rémonté, j'attends de récupérer de la pâte thermique pour un dernier tests avant de racheter des procs.



iMacounet a dit:


> Le mien a les mêmes symptômes ... Mais je n'ai pas l'outil adéquat pour le démonter...



Bizarre, il ne m'a pas fallu d'outils plus spécifique que des tournevis cruci, une petite BTR avec une rallonge et du bricolage pour faire sauter le rivet en plastoc.


----------



## iMacounet (6 Octobre 2011)

Moi j'ai une lumère rouge sur le processeur 1 (G5 Bi Pro 2GHZ) donc il est HS ... 

Mais ce que je trouve bizarre, quand je veux le faire démarrer sur un processeur, ben il ne s'allume pas du tout ... 

Bon, en tout cas il me faut un processeur 2Ghz ...

Mettre de la pâte thermique ne servira à rien, je viens de le faire...


----------



## ccciolll (7 Octobre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si la pâte thermique y est pour qqchose, mais là je viens de remonter mon proc après avoir mis la pâte thermique à neuf et le G5 tourne depuis environ 5 minutes (j'écris de là).
J'ai téléchargé temperature monitor, il oscille entre 33 et 47 °C pour le CPU A.


----------



## ccciolll (8 Octobre 2011)

Bon, le G5 a gelé une fois aujourd'hui, il a aussi refusé de démarrer plusieurs fois. Pour l'instant il remarche.
Le problème n'est peut-être pas le refroidissement du proc.

Mais je ne trouve pas de crash log récent.

Y-a-t'il d'autres fichiers ou indices que je pourrais chercher sur mon DD pour identifier la source de ces gels ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Y-a-t'il d'autres fichiers ou indices que je pourrais chercher sur mon DD pour identifier la source de ces gels ?


Je crois qu'en passant par l'application Console, on peut voir tous les logs enregistrées, quel que soit le dossier dans lequel ils sont stockés.
Concernant l'AHT (ce msg), as tu contacté Apple tout simplement ? (j'ai relu vite tout ce fil, alors désolé si tu l'as déjà dit).


----------



## ccciolll (8 Octobre 2011)

Non, je n'y avais pas pensé, je tente le coup avec un centre agréé proche de chez moi indiqué sur le site apple (car Apple ne permet pas un contact par mail).


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Je me posais surtout la question sur la "forme générale" du processeur et de son radiateur. Le tien ressemble-t'il au mien ?


Voilà enfin ! quelques photos


----------



## ccciolll (13 Octobre 2011)

En effet, il n'est pas prévu de 2e proc. Mais le proc ressemble; pour ce que je peux en voir.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2011)

Si tu veux d'autres photos, d'autres angles, n'hésite pas à me demander. Je le ferai (à mon rythme )


----------



## ccciolll (14 Octobre 2011)

Je vais ajouter un peu d'eau au moulin.

J'ai acheté par ebay un processeur G5 1,8, présenté commeen état de marche et ayant été testé.

Bon, j'ai tenté de le mettre sans dissipateur à l'emplacement du haut, le résultat c'est que l'ordi se coupe au bout de 2 secondes. La surface du processeur est chaude. Donc l'absence de dissipateur explique peut-être cette coupure quasi instantanée.

Mais du coup, tant qu'à bouger des proc, j'ai fait d'autres test. Avec mon proc d'origine (équipé de dissipateur, lui), quand je le mets sur l'emplacement du bas, rien ne se passe, pas une seule réaction, même pas un essai de démarrage.

Mon emplacement du bas pourrait donc être HS. Ce qui expliquerait pourquoi l'ancien proprio à supprimé l'un des procs. Cela n'expliquerait pas forcément mes soucis actuels, c'est juste un constat de plus.

Ensuite j'ai remis mon proc d'origine à l'emplacement du haut et après plusieurs essais ça a démarré (j'écris du G5 en ce moment).

Bref, toujours dans le flou.

J'attends que l'asso WDA réponde à l'un de mes mails (ils ont un peu de mal) pour leur acheter des procs équipés de dissipateurs et pouvoir étendre les tests.


----------



## Buebo du châlet (19 Octobre 2011)

Ecoutez les gars j'ai trois Power Mac G5 en panne, deux bi 1.8 et un 2.2. Un des deux Bi 1.8 n'a que quatre banques mémoires. Juste pour dire qu'il y a un tas de modèles dans tous les sens. Et les pannes aussi il y en a des tas de toutes sortes, et que le disque AHT ne constate jamais rien, non ! rien de rien...
La seule chose qui constante c'est que les G5 bi proc ne valent rien et notre ami qui a un mono processeur a de la chance. J'ajoute qu'actuellement je travaille uniquement sur mes anciens G4, un G4 400 et un G4 bi processeurs qui me posent aucun problème et m'en n'ont jamais posé. Je vous dis jamais.
J'ai vraiment une dent contre Apple sur cet histoire de G5.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2011)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> La seule chose qui constante c'est que les G5 bi proc ne valent rien et notre ami qui a un mono processeur a de la chance.


J'en suis conscient :rose:

Alors que juste après mon achat, quand les bipro était sortis, j'étais un peu en pétard !!!


----------



## ccciolll (21 Octobre 2011)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> La seule chose qui constante c'est que les G5 bi proc ne valent rien et notre ami qui a un mono processeur a de la chance. .



Le pire c'est que moi, j'ai acheté un monoproc, puisque le vendeur ne le vendait qu'avec un seul proc., mais qui n'en était pas un en fait car la carcasse était du bi proc.
D'ailleurs pendant pas mal de temps c'est ce qui a fait que je ne retrouvais pas mon modèle dans mactracker, j'étais persuadé d'avoir un mono proc puisque je n'avais qu'un proc dans info systeme apple.

Bon, soyons honnêtes, quand j'ai acheté je n'avais aucune idée du fait qu'il fallait éviter les G5 Bi proc.
J'ai appris ça depuis qqes jours seulement.
Mais maintenant que je l'ai, il va falloir faire avec, vu qu'en occaze les PM G5 ça descend rarement sous les 200.


----------



## ccciolll (21 Octobre 2011)

Des nouvelles du front.

J'ai pu obtenir une image-disque de AHT 2.2.4 grâce à une âme charitable qui me l'a déposé sur internet.

Une chose curieuse néanmoins, le disque ainsi obtenu contient 243 Mo de données ET 652 Mo d'espace libre.
Ce qui fait un total de 896 Mo et interdit de le graver sur un CD.

J'avais encore en stock un DVD+RW donc j'ai gravé sur ça, mais je n'ai pas pu obtenir de démarrage sur ce DVD+RW avec la touche C enfoncée.

Il a démarré normalement, sur son DD (je vous écris du G5) et c'est tout. pas de démarrage en AHT.

Comme j'ai gravé ce DVD depuis le G4 qui a fait un KP lors de la vérification de la gravure (oui, je fais collection de plantage en ce moment, même dans mon cerveau, je manque un peu de sommeil), peut-être que la gravure est ratée.
Je peux toujours retenter de graver depuis le G5, mais je trouve bizarre que ça soit sur un DVD. Est-ce une ruse d'Apple pour empêcher de faire des copies du AHT ? Peut-on réellement démarrer sur un DVD (je suppose que oui car Tiger universel que j'ai est sur un DVD). Le AHT du G5 est -il oriinellement sur un DVD ?

EDIT
*Buebo du Châlet*, j'ai une "bonne" nouvelle : AHT voit parois des erreurs, il en a repéré une sur mon G4 de secours.
Ça m'avance pas beaucoup, mais comme ça tu ne peux plus dire "le disque AHT ne constate jamais rien, non ! rien de rien..."
Cela dit, si mon G4 de secours se plante, il aut que je remtte le G5 sur pied pour secourir mon secouriste


----------



## iMacounet (21 Octobre 2011)

Moi c'etait bien le processeur 1 qui est HS, une lumière rouge était allumée, la je viens d'en avoir un de rechange, et il fonctionne parfaitement bien.

Si quelqu'un a un processeur 2Ghz pour G5 par hasard ...


----------



## ccciolll (22 Octobre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi c'etait bien le processeur 1 qui est HS, une lumière rouge était allumée



C'est tout de même plus pratique quand on a un diagnostic précis dès le départ.
Évidemment, le mieux c'est que ça ne tombe pas en panne.


----------



## iMacounet (22 Octobre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> C'est tout de même plus pratique quand on a un diagnostic précis dès le départ.
> Évidemment, le mieux c'est que ça ne tombe pas en panne.



Oui, en effet j'ai pu trouver la panne rapidement ...


----------



## Buebo du châlet (22 Octobre 2011)

et ta réparation c'est toi tout seul qui a réussi à la faire ? il y a des soudures ou seulement à visser...


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde, salut iMacounet !

Bon pour les G5 je connais les problèmes, malheuresement pas de solution simple à part le reballing des composants et ça sans la machine necessaire, c'est impossible (machine coutant très très très très cher, et que seul les fabricants possède)

Donc je réitère mon post et la cause du problème de tout ses G5, malheuresement sans solution "miracle" et fiable à 100%

Problème connu sur les G5, soudure composants BGA dessoude,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4521HSi0r4E

On petite vidéo sympa pour l'explication et la technique de réparation

Attention c'est en Anglais

Symptome de ce défault dont tout mac G5 et tout ordinateur moderne est atteint (les soudures des composants BGA ... ahhhhhh)

- Freeze aléatoire puis ventilo à fond quelques secondes plus tard
- Pas de démarrage (ou aléatoire)
- Détection aléatoire des processeurs


Ce problème est très souvent du aux chipset sur les CM de G5 qui se dessoude 

Donc je vais essayer d'expliquer rapidement les problèmes dont sont atteint les G5 et chaque ordinateur moderne, que ce soit de marque Apple et tout autres PC ...

Maintenant, quand on dit une carte mère est HS 99% des pannes sont du au composants qui se dessoude, et donc pourquoi se dessoudent t-ils ?

Car les composants BGA sont fragiles et très sensibles aux torsions et à la chaleur excessive, de plus les fabricants font ce que j'appelle du "bad enginering" ou bad design", volontaire ou non, il place ses composants a des endroits ou la chaleur ou les torsions (ordi portables ...) ils finirons par se dessouder inévitablement ...

Donc qu'est ce qu'un composant BGA ?

BGA est pour Ball Grid Arrey

Ce sont des composants, sous lesquels, est disposé une matrice de micro-contacts remplis avec des micro-billes d'étains et ces composants sont placés dans un immense four et sont souder suivant des températures très précises, mais ce procédé n'est pas réellement fiables ...

Donc voila comment se présente un composant BGA :






Voila pour la petite explication ! (et désolée pour le dessin ultra moche )

Et pour essayer de solution le problème passer la carte mère au four pendant 3 minutes à 375 dégrées, et la laissez refroidir dans le four sans la bouger !


----------



## iMacounet (23 Octobre 2011)

Après avoir remplacé un processeur, c'est obligé d'utiliser l'ASD ?


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Octobre 2011)

Oui si tu veut éviter qu'il fasse le bruit d'un 747 au décollage

PS : Je cherche un Powermac G5 HS iMacounet, t'a pas ça dans le coin ?


----------



## ccciolll (24 Octobre 2011)

OK, j'ai regardé la vidéo. Malheureusement, l'anglais oral c'est pas mon truc. Le type raconte pas mal sa vie quand-même (la vidéo dure 27 minutes !) donc à regarder quand on a du temps devant soi.
Je n'ai pas bien compris si il dit que cette réparation fonctionne dans 75% des cas ou échoue dans 75% des cas, mais en tout cas il avertit que ça peut ne pas fonctionner et griller complètement la carte-mère.

En effet, il la fout au four pour 9 minutes.
Par contre, je ne sais pas à quelle température mais vu que c'est un four de cuisine, ça m'étonnerait que ça soit plus de 275 ou 300° (les fours de cuisine habituels sont numérotés de 1 à 10 ce qui correspond de 50 à 300 °c par tranche de 25°c.)

Toi tu dis 375, c'est une erreur ? Sinon, le plus dur sera de trouver un four qui monte à 375 !


----------



## iMacounet (24 Octobre 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui si tu veut éviter qu'il fasse le bruit d'un 747 au décollage
> 
> PS : Je cherche un Powermac G5 HS iMacounet, t'a pas ça dans le coin ?


j'en ai un, je l'ai demonté pour le boitier que je vais modder en mettant des pièces de pc dedans, autrement le deuxième fonctionne et je m'en sers


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Octobre 2011)

Pour la température, c'est une erreur de ma part, j'ai oublié de convertir 350 degrees Fahrenheit = 176.666667 degrees Celsius.

Je n'ai jamais dit que ça fonctionnerait mais c'est la dernière chance pour ton G5, à toi de voir si tu veut tenter le coup ou pas (vendre la machine en état par exemple).

Moi j'ai dit que pour ce genre de réparation 3 chances sur 5 que ça fonctionne, pour être sur 50/50 LOL

Et si t'en veut plus, je la veut bien pour remplacer mon G4 MDD , je le re-ferait fonctionne t'inquiète pas


----------



## iMacounet (24 Octobre 2011)

Héhé, moi le mien est fonctionnel. 

Si tu m'aurais demandé hier, mon G5 HS etait encore complet. 

Bonne chance pour la réparation ...


----------



## ccciolll (24 Octobre 2011)

Alors j'ai fait le test ASD avec les dmg que j'ai pu trouver sur le net.

Ça a fonctionné, par contre, c'est INCROYABLEMENT lent.
Est-ce un comportement normal du ASD ?

Déjà, il a mis bien 2 minutes à démarrer en faisant aller les ventilateurs assez fort.
Ensuite les 5 premiers tests étaient si longs que je les ai arrêtés en route (tests des 4 DIMM mémoire et le tout premier dont j'ai oublié le nom)  .
Pendant ces tests, la souris avançait à un a-coup par seconde (pas facile d'attraper la touche "stop test" dans ces cas là !).
Et pendant pas mal de tests et toute la fin, il a fait l'avion au décollage.

En tout cas, comme redouté, ASD n'a diagnostiqué aucune panne.

Là, le G5 tourne. Mais pour combien de temps.
J'ai eu 2 proc d'occaze, je vais tester avec eux pour voir, mais tout ça ressemble fort à un problème sur la CM.

Je ne vois pas quoi tester de plus avant de passer la CM au four. Au pire, si je grille la CM, je peux tenter d'en retrouver une d'occaze.


----------



## iMacounet (24 Octobre 2011)

Si tu veux moi j'ai une CM, mais je ne sais pas son etat de fonctionnement.


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Octobre 2011)

Salut pour l'ASD c'est tout à fait normal que ce sois très très lent !

Teste avant avec d'autre pross on sais jamais !

Pour le CM venant de tester sur ma carte mère d'iMac G5 (qui avait un problème similaire) et b ien ça n'a rien changé, en revanche un condensateur à bombé, donc attention a la température mac des condos (185 degrés sur ceu des iMac G5)

Donc pour le four procède exactement comme je vais le décrire :

- Met la carte mère au four (four non préchauffé)
- Règle le thermostat sur 200 degrés
- Met 8 minutes
- Quand ça sonne ouvre le four mais laisse la carte mère dedans sans la bouger jusqu'a ce qu'elle refroidissent

N'oublie pas de tout enléver sur la cm avant (parties plastiques, heatsink, pâte thermique) et n'oublie pas de poser la cm à plat dans le four (moi je l'ai mis sur le lèche frites)

Evite de faire comme dans la video car la carte mère doit être parfaitement plane

Voila

EDIT : N'investis PAS dans une nouvelle CM, n'investis plus dans un PPC surtout les G5 très très très peu fiable ... que des problèmes !

@iMacounet : Pour le Powermac G5, avant que tu le mettre en pièce, tu souhaite pas me l'échanger ?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Octobre 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> @iMacounet : Pour le Powermac G5, avant que tu le mettre en pièce, tu souhaite pas me l'échanger ?


Je l'ai déja vidé de tout ses composants!


----------



## ccciolll (25 Octobre 2011)

Oui, je vais tester avec les proc que j'ai eu, le four ce sera la dernière chance.

Par contre, si je mets 200°, je dépasse les 175 et les 180. Pourquoi ne pas mettre 175 ?

La lèche frite faut bien la laver avant de mettre sa CM dessus.

Investir dans une CM d'occaze me parait plus raisonnable si la mienne est irréparable. Ça va pas me coûter très cher, je suppose (sûrement plus cher de frais de port que la pièce. Une CM ça doit valoir, quoi 10&#8364; ? 15 ? Les proc m'ont coûté 10&#8364; pièce avec dissipateur, 1&#8364; sans dissipateur.). Et comme tout le reste est bon. Pourquoi jeter ?

Alors que racheter un mac, et si je ne peux pas prendre un G5 ça m'oblige à viser des mac pro intel.
Or les mac pro intel je n'en vois pas en dessous de 900 &#8364;. C'est innimaginable de mettre plus d'un mois de salaire juste pour un ordi qui sert essentiellement à aller sur internet ! (et même pas sûr qu'il tienne la route après, c'est qualité intel, comme dans des PC, pas très confiance)
Et de toutes façons, je ne suis même pas sûr que je pourrais remettre mes logiciels sur un intel.
Les G5, par contre, ça tourne à 300 &#8364; (ce qui est encore bcp trop cher pour moi) mais j'en vois parfois en dessous de 200 (mais même là, je trouve ça un peu cher, autant essayer de réparer le mien dont j'aurai identifié les défauts).
Au pire, je préfère tenter un G4 très puissant si vraiment les G5 sont à éviter.


----------



## iMacounet (25 Octobre 2011)

Oui, les CM de G5 ne valent pas grand chose, donc tu peux essayer d'en trouver une ...

Si tu veux, moi j'ai un MDD Mono 1Ghz mais c'est le même pb, il faut remplacer la CM+Processeur ...


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Octobre 2011)

Les CM de G5, tu pourras en trouver pour 100, voir moins MAIS tu te retrouvera avec le même problème dans peu de temps, il n'y a plus de rentabilité à réparé un G5 (à part peut pour un collectionneur) mais c'est machine sont vraiment TRES PEU FIABLES, pour preuve, presque tous les iMac G5 et Powermac G5 ont la carte mère qui lâchent après peut de temps, c'est indéniable !

De plus un Mac Mini Intel est bien plus puissant que n'importe quel G5, même les derniers Quad ... et consomme bien moins d'électricité aussi, de plus pour la compatibilité à venir une machine Intel supportera les derniers OS, alors que le G5 est bloqué à Leopard

Mais il faut poser le pour et le contre et puis en dernier lieu avant de changer de CM, tester la technique du four, et oui j'ai bien sûr nettoyer le lèche-frite avant !

Pour les programmmes, ça se tient, perso je les achètes pas , je sais c'est PPPPPAAAAASSS BBBIIEEEENNN


----------



## ccciolll (26 Octobre 2011)

Un second essai dans des conditions plus adaptés (après-midi, personne à la maison) a pu aboutir, un peu plus de 30 minutes pour régler les 2 CPU (processeurs) quand-même.
En haut mon proc d'origine, en bas un des nouveaux procs que j'ai achetés.
Les différents test ASD n'ont "malheureusement" signalé aucun défaut.

Après ça, il était censé repartir comme en quarante.

Au final, il n'a pas vraiment démarré. Enfin j'ai d'abord eu la pomme grise mais avec la roulette qui tournait trèèès lentement puis se bloquait. J'ai forcé l'extinction, redémarré, idem. Ensuite j'ai décidé d'attendre pour voir. Après de longues minutes (je n'ai pas chronométré, j'ai pris un bouquin (Notes de Boulet), pas vu le temps passer) il est passé de pomme grise et roulette à écran gris sans rien (à part peut-être un tiret blanc en haut à gauche). Pareil attendu longtemps sans résultat. D'autres tentative de démarrage ont échoué aussi, y compris sur le ASD.

Donc ensuite j'ai tenté la configuration "originale" càd avec juste mon proc en haut et rien en bas
Rien

Puis j'ai mis le nouveau proc en haut et rien en bas, et là, ah, démarrage en avion. Donc j'ai forcé le redémarrage sur ASD et refait le réglage de température (car apparemment, si on échange les proc de place, même si il les "connaît" déjà, il faut refaire cette opération.) et suite à ça il a démarré. j'ai pas testé très longtemps car l'après-midi y était passé et j'avais RV en extérieur.

Donc pour l'instant, on pourrait s'imaginer que le problème viendrait juste de mon proc d'origine, ce qui serait une "bonne" nouvelle puisque j'ai des proc de rechange sous la main (alors que je n'ai pas de CM (carte mère) de rechange). L'avenir nous le dira. Je pourrai probablement le retester en fin de semaine et peut-être lui mettre un 2e proc de rechange.


----

Sinon, pour répondre aux autres messages : 

Si c'est 100 &#8364; une CM d'occaze (si le cas m'échoit de devoir en arriver à la technique du four et que ça échoue), je pense bien que je ne vais pas tenter le coup d'en acheter une et que je vais aller plutôt à la recherche d'un gros G4 d'occasion.

Les intel ne sont pas dans mes prix, et les mini j'aime moyennement car ils sont difficile à bricoler et pas très extensible. En outre, je pars du principe que les PowerMac sont destinés aux pros et les mini / imac au grand public ; donc les PowerMac seraient plus équipés pour survivre de longues heures.

Et qui dit qu'on ne va pas découvrir bientôt des failles générales dans les gammes intel ? Après tout, ils sont encore récents. On peut dire aujourd'hui que les G5 sont une mauvaise série parce qu'on a du recul. Enfin, de toutes façons, ça reste trop cher tout ça. Je n'ai pas un usage pro de l'ordi à la maison (à part qqes travaux en bénévolat), il sert essentiellement à internet, donc dépasser 200 euros ça devient disproportionné.
Si je n'ai pas le choix de remiser mon G5, je prendrai ptêt un PC en ubuntu pour internet et garderait un G4 pour l'infographie bénévole. Car les logiciels adobe et quark d'il y a 10 ans me suffisent largement pour ce que je fais (càd du travail propre et net ;-))


La seule difficulté que je peux rencontrer, ce sera pour récupérer mes données du G5. Car dans le G5 j'ai mis les DD de nouvelle génération, là, avec des petits connecteurs noirs. Alors que dans les G4 c'est encore l'ancienne génération avec un grand connecteur blanc ou gris et une alim à 4 fils. De fait, je ne sais comment faire si je devais utiliser mes DD du G5 sur un G4.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Octobre 2011)

Je t'ai renvoyé un petit MP. 

Est ce qu'il ya une petite lumière rouge sur un de tes processeur ?

Pour récuperer tes données du G5 > G4 tu as plusieurs solutions :

Acheter une Carte S-ATA (Connexion du G5) (Connexion de la carte en PCI) et la mettre dans le G4. (Et trouver un adaptateur Molex > Alim S-ATA) qqes euros

Un boitier de HDD externe USB 2 ou Fw 400.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai pas vu de lumière rouge sur le proc mais avec les 15 cm de dissipateurs qu'il y a au-dessus ça peut passer inaperçu.

Espérons pour le moment que je n'aurais pas à récupérer les données et que le G5 tournera encore qqes années.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Octobre 2011)

Non, c'est bien visible.

Mais c'est tout de même curieux ton affaire, un coup il démarre un coup il démarre pas...


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Octobre 2011)

Oui, donc ... CM au four !
Ou ... ordi au grenier !

J'ai envie de dire, un pross ça ne tombe pas en panne (j'en ai ouvert des PC et mac) 200, peut être plus ? et à vrais dire, je suis tomber une seule fois sur un pross HS (en plus c'était un PC, un vieux Pentium III). Donc ça serais bien une première, en revanche les carte mères, outch ! pas mal en rade et les ram aussi

Par contre si t'achète un G4 (MDD), change les ventilos, sinon c'est un enfer !!!!!!!
(j'écrit d'ailleur depuis ce G4)

Sinon +1 pour la carte sata

@iMacounet, j'ai emballer l'ordi il part tout à l'heure. laisse le DD dans le G5


----------



## ccciolll (26 Octobre 2011)

Au fait, c'est quoi MDD à part marque de distributeur ?


----------



## Onmac (26 Octobre 2011)

"Mirror Drive Door" je crois que c'est ça

A propos de la carte SATA-PCI, il faut trop que je test ça ! Ça a l'air par mal quand même. 
Justement pour mon MDD, actuellement, j'ai un disque de 150GO de sauvegarde, film, photos, musiques etc..  et un de 80GO de système, logiciel...

Mais pouvoir passer par exemple à 2x500GO à 5400tr/min voir 7200tr/min serai pas mal. 
Dans l'idéal 2x1To ou 2x2To à 7200 ou 10000tr/min


----------



## ccciolll (26 Octobre 2011)

Ah OK, c'et les G4 avec le devant en miroir. En gros les derniers G4 donc à priori les plus puissants (dual 1,25)


----------



## iMacounet (26 Octobre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ah OK, c'et les G4 avec le devant en miroir. En gros les derniers G4 donc à priori les plus puissants (dual 1,25)


Bi 867, 1Ghz, 1,25 & 1,42 et mono 1 - 1,25ghz 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h28 ----------




Onmac a dit:


> "Mirror Drive Door" je crois que c'est ça
> 
> A propos de la carte SATA-PCI, il faut trop que je test ça ! Ça a l'air par mal quand même.
> Justement pour mon MDD, actuellement, j'ai un disque de 150GO de sauvegarde, film, photos, musiques etc..  et un de 80GO de système, logiciel...
> ...


Pas sûr que la carte S-ATA supporte 2x 2TO à 10.000tr/min  Je sais même pas si ça existe en plus.


----------



## Onmac (26 Octobre 2011)

10.000tr/min ça existe ! 
 Après 2To à 10.000tr/min, je sais pas.

Je sais pas si ça support 2To. Sur un G3 B/B, peut-être pas mais sur un MDD, je ne vois pas le souci. A mon bureau, j'ai une réserve de "vieux" mac trop lent pour être utilisé et que je ne peut pas racheter avec un disque dur IDE 3,5" 500GO. Je ne savais même pas que ça exister ! 

Je n'ai pas trouvé le support Apple des MDD. Es ce qu'il existe ?


----------



## iMacounet (26 Octobre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> 10.000tr/min ça existe !
> Après 2To à 10.000tr/min, je sais pas.
> 
> Je sais pas si ça support 2To. Sur un G3 B/B, peut-être pas mais sur un MDD, je ne vois pas le souci. A mon bureau, j'ai une réserve de "vieux" mac trop lent pour être utilisé et que je ne peut pas racheter avec un disque dur IDE 3,5" 500GO. Je ne savais même pas que ça exister !
> ...


Je sais très bien ce les HDD 10000TRS/MIN existent mais en 2TO je pense pas!!


----------



## floflo8 (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un problème similaire avec mon PPC G5 mais je tiens à signaler que je ne suis pas du tout aussi câlé que vous en informatique.
J'ai eu 2 freezes avant de forcer l'ordi à s'éteindre ; la 1ère fois, il s'est rallumé nickel et la 2nd, il ne démarre plus, il y a le voyant blanc lumineux et au bout de quelques temps les ventilos s'emballent. Mais l'écran reste désespérément noir...
j'ai ouvert l'ordi et observé les voyants : le 1er est vert et le 2nd aussi quand j'appuie sur le bouton interne d'alim par contre pour les 2 autres rien ne s'allume...
Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## KERRIA (7 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Ce bruit de verre brisé je l'ai eu je me souviens sur un G 300 beige...ç'était du à une barrette mémoire inadéquate.......


----------



## ccciolll (8 Décembre 2011)

floflo8 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai un problème similaire avec mon PPC G5 [&#8230;]
> il ne démarre plus, il y a le voyant blanc lumineux et au bout de quelques temps les ventilos s'emballent. Mais l'écran reste désespérément noir...
> j'ai ouvert l'ordi et observé les voyants : le 1er est vert et le 2nd aussi [&#8230;]
> Que dois-je faire ?



Déjà tu peux préciser le modèle exact de ton PPC (si tu parviens à le connaître, ce n'est pas toujours aisé, surtout s'il ne démarre plus).
Ensuite tu peux éventuellement ouvrir une autre discussion s'il s'avère que ton problème est différent de celui discuté ici. Je vois que tu as des voyants qui s'allument sur la CM, pour ma part il n'y en avait aucun. Ça dit peut-être des choses.

EDIT : 

Pour info, un peu plus d'un mois après mon changement de processeur, le G5 tourne sans aucun souci.
Cela semble indiquer que le problème venait bien de mon processeur (ou de la carte fille sur laquelle il se situait).


----------



## Madalvée (2 Janvier 2012)

Je fouillais sans trop y croire ces nombreux sur un problème qui concerne surtout les machines de seconde main (mon G5 a le boîtier déformé comme si un 4x4 lui était passé dessus).
Bref, le mois dernier, il ne veut plus rien savoir. J'ai tout essayé, sauf du hard (je n'ai jamais trouvé les lumières des processeurs).
Je le mets dans le coin décheterie.
Je lis ton fil.
Je reprends espoir.
Je rebranche.

L'ordinateur démarre, c'est juste la pile qui est naze et il a fallu qu'elle s'épuise totalement pour évacuer le bins que le plantage avait créé ! (Bizarre que le reset SMC n'ait pas marché)

Je suis heureux comme un puceau un soir de boom !


----------



## ccciolll (3 Janvier 2012)

Ben j'espère pour toi que c'est vraiment juste une histoire de pile, même si ça me semble douteux.


----------



## ccciolll (9 Novembre 2014)

Salut, juste pour dire aux oiseaux de mauvais augure (j'ai relu à peu près tout le fil ci-dessous), que depuis cette intervention en 2012, mon G5 tourne très bien (il est certes un peu à la ramasse sur internet mais c'est à cause des verrous logiciels de Léopard et flash).

Vous me direz, pourquoi un up ? Ben maintenant que j'ai quand-même cédé à acheter un mini intel (à cause de ces fameux verrous logiciels sur internet), je vais prendre le temps de tenter de lui mettre son 2eme proc à ce vieux G5, qui, depuis que je le connais ne tourne qu'avec un seul proc alors qu'il est prévu pour en avoir 2.
Et du coup je voulais revoir un peu comment je m'y étais pris pour changer la carte fille.

EDIT : 
bon, la tentative ne sera pas allé très loin.
J'ai donc juste placé la carte fille sur le 2eme slot.
Lancé un démarrage. Il a figé sur la pomme grise fond gris, avec le petit curseur qui tourne. De temps en temps, toutes les 5 minutes, il faisait un petit décollage des hélices de qqes minutes, parfois le curseur tournait d'un quart de tour. Mais il n'a jamais abouti à un vrai démarrage me permettant de constater qu'il reconnaîtrait le 2eme proc avant de lui passer un coup de ADC.
Donc, bref, je vais considérer que le 2eme slot de la carte mère est hors-jeu, ça semblait être une des conclusions possibles de mes tests en 2012 (outre celle que ma carte fille « d'origine » était HS).
Dommage, j'aurais bien aimé avoir un bi-pro sous le pied.


----------



## Buebo du châlet (9 Novembre 2014)

Donne de tes nouvelles sur l'avancement des travauxmoi je suis avec trois G5 bi proc en panne et deux G4 aussi bi-proc. Donc je fais ce que je peux avec un G3 couleur bleu mer du sud


----------



## lpl (9 Novembre 2014)

Tu pourrais changer la carte mère ça doit pas coûter grand chose sur eBay.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------

J'ai fais un démontage complet d'un Quad G5 pour changer l'alimentation donc retrait de la carte mère c'est très faisable.


----------



## ccciolll (10 Novembre 2014)

Non, je ne souhaite pas y consacrer plus de temps que je ne l'ai déjà fait.
Il tourne bien avec un proc sur deux alors je vais le laisser tel quel.
C'était juste une petite coquetterie de vouloir lui mettre un 2e proc que je ne lui avais jamais connu.


----------



## claude72 (10 Novembre 2014)

iMacounet a dit:


> Bi 867, 1Ghz, 1,25 & 1,42 et mono 1 - 1,25ghz


Là tu mélanges les MDD avec les FW800 !

Le boîtier Mirrored Doors a été utilisé pour 3 modèles :

- MDD : 867 MHz, 1Ghz, 1,25 GHz, les 3 bi-pro, FireWire 400 et bootent sous OS 9.2 + 10

- FW800 : 1 GHz mono, 1,25 & 1,42 GHz bi-pro, FireWire 800, ne bootent QUE sous OS 10 (livrés avec 10.2)

- MDD "2e génération", sorti en juin 2003, dérivé du MDD 1,25 GHZ, "modèle spécial" pour ceux qui voulaient encore un Mac bootant sous OS 9 : 1,25 GHz, mono ou bi-pro, FireWire 400 et bootent sous OS 9.2 + 10.

Donc, quite à acheter un G4 aujourd'hui, il vaut mieux un FW800, minimum un 1,25... mais ils sont assez difficiles à trouver !


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Novembre 2014)

Comme quoi je suis peut être mauvaise langue alors 

Mais je signe et persiste, ton mac à bien un soucis de carte mère, la chance que tu as, est que sur le tient, le défaut n&#8217;empêche pas la machine de fonctionner.

Perso j'aurai jouer au loto depuis longtemps, car des G5 en état de fonctionnement c'est tellement rare de nos jours :rateau:.

Le principal c'est que tu puisse l'utiliser, en ce qui concerne le deuxième CPU c'est pas si embêtant que cela. De toute façon ça ne changerais pas les performances de manières importantes (je parle pour le net ...).

Donc, en conclusion, longue vie à ton G5 !


----------



## ccciolll (14 Novembre 2014)

Ouhla, mon G5 serait donc un COLLECTOR ! Ouah !

Cela expliquerait peut-être aussi pourquoi il existe si peu de logiciels encore développés pour tourner sur des PPC ou du Léopard.


----------

